# Ice jugs



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Instead of buying ice for your fish coolers.I have been using empty 2 liter soda bottles.Wash out bottle.Fill up with water.Put bottle in freezer and you will have block ice that will last for days in your cooler.And you will save money because you can reuse them over and over again.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

If you add about a one inch layer of table salt to the bottles before you fill them and then shake them until the salt dissolves, you will be amazed at what you have. It takes longer to freeze them but they last much longer. Do not place the frozen bottles next to beverages in the cooler or they will freeze. If you doubt this, just do it with a couple of 20 oz. bottles. One with the salt and one without. This really works!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've heard if you freeze water with sawdust mixed in it lasts forever. Not sure if it is true though, might want to test it out.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i save gallon milk jugs they work great.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> I've heard if you freeze water with sawdust mixed in it lasts forever. Not sure if it is true though, might want to test it out.


Pykrete its like 14 percent sawdust or some other form of wood pulp (such as paper) and 86 percent ice by weight but be careful what you freeze it in because it expands more than regular ice when freezing


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Huh ???????


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

harry john said:


> Ice jug mostly likes a lot of peoples so we will be conscious any aspects in life and maintain a standard in life never hesitate in any matters depth considering.


Was this guy intoxicated?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goldchain (Apr 25, 2012)

That's really nice to know, applicable not only in fishing but also on camping trips...


----------

